# Lockkeepers Update



## BikinGlynn (Jan 14, 2019)

Soo I recently seen work was commencing on the canal here & being one of my first ever explores was wondering what was happening with this old girl so decided to pay a visit with my lad in tow.

Unfortunately the future looks grim!
Half the roof has gone, as has most of the 1st floors & the stairs have been removed.
The grounds have been cleared & actually look neater but I wouldn't be surprised if the house is not standing in another 6 months.

It was a saddening sight but Im glad we went & the day got better with a chance meet up with HughieDW afterwards.

Hope you enjoy


IMG_8956 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8929 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8932 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8940 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8954 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8961 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8960 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8965 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8967 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8969 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8971 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8946 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8939 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8922 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr



IMG_8924 by Bikin Glynn, on Flickr


----------



## noiseboy72 (Jan 14, 2019)

I gather the plan is to restore - or at least stabilise at the same time as the adjoining lock. As it's listed, I don't think it will get pulled down.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 14, 2019)

noiseboy72 said:


> I gather the plan is to restore - or at least, stabilise at the same time as the adjoining lock. As it's listed, I don't think it will get pulled down.



is it listed? b good if it is. seems strange to me though, most windows, floors & stairs have been removed!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 14, 2019)

That said, it may of been a fire that took out the central portion of this!


----------



## HughieD (Jan 14, 2019)

Wow! They've done loads of work clearing this place up. I hope it's a prelude to the old girl getting restored. Thank you for the up-date and great to meet up with you and your lad later in the day...


----------



## krela (Jan 15, 2019)

More rebuilt than restored by the look of what's left. That's quite a fall from grace.


----------



## mookster (Jan 15, 2019)

BikinGlynn said:


> That said, it may of been a fire that took out the central portion of this!



You can see charred timber on the right hand side of the second photo - the window frame on the 1st floor is also burned and there is smoke damage to the wallpaper too


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 15, 2019)

mookster said:


> You can see charred timber on the right hand side of the second photo - the window frame on the 1st floor is also burned and there is smoke damage to the wallpaper too



True! the question remains will she remain standing? 
If it is listed I could see it being a case of "oh it accidentally blew over or is now unsafe" but hey there was a dwelling here so a new build wont be out of the question ;-)


----------



## noiseboy72 (Jan 15, 2019)

The positioning is such that I don't think anyone would want to build there. That was part of the reason it became derelict in the first place. Access is across a field and both power and water would need running quite a distance. I gather the landowner has repeatedly refused to sell or allow access across their land either.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 15, 2019)

noiseboy72 said:


> The positioning is such that I don't think anyone would want to build there. That was part of the reason it became derelict in the first place. Access is across a field and both power and water would need running quite a distance. I gather the landowner has repeatedly refused to sell or allow access across their land either.



I thought this was up for sale for a long time, but for the reasons u give above it seemed overpriced hence never sold! I may be wrong though.


----------



## 2blokes (Jun 8, 2019)

OMG what a shame to see that go to waste !!!


----------



## HughieD (Jun 8, 2019)

Even more up-to-date up-date: it's very much NOT going to waste. It's currently a building site. They look like they are laying a tarmac road to it and restoring the house.


----------



## noiseboy72 (Jun 8, 2019)

The road is to assist with the restoration of the lock chamber I understand. Hopefully the house will be restored to its former glory as well


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jun 9, 2019)

HughieD said:


> Even more up-to-date up-date: it's very much NOT going to waste. It's currently a building site. They look like they are laying a tarmac road to it and restoring the house.



Cant wait to see what they do with it


----------



## HughieD (Jun 9, 2019)

noiseboy72 said:


> The road is to assist with the restoration of the lock chamber I understand. Hopefully the house will be restored to its former glory as well



Ah...that would make sense as the footpath is closed off at the lock.


----------



## Tim80 (Jun 10, 2019)

Listed Building consent was granted in April for the renovation of the Cottage. Here is a link to the planning application.Search for a planning application


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 10, 2019)

The plans sound promising, I hope its saved.


----------

